# Game On.



## ashleydenise (Jun 21, 2009)

So I went to the doctor 2 fridays ago... When the scale said "263" I said "GAME ON!" lol I think the nurse thought I was crazy. I've been in the 250's for a few years but I always said if I went over that I was done.. So I started working out everyday... then this last friday I joined Weight Watchers... My first weigh in was 259, so even though they are different scales I'm saying a 4 lb loss... 
I'll try and update this every week... and if you're working out or doing weight watchers I'd love to hear from you, I need a support system!


----------



## chynegal (Jun 21, 2009)

I am on the same boat as you...I need a support system too cuz its so hard when ur alone and have to do it buy ur self...I heard weight watches works really good....how do u like it so far


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 21, 2009)

Good for you for wanting to be healthier and happier! Weight Watchers worked really well for my dad, he has been on it for awhile and lost at least 50 lbs. It is a lifestyle change though, you can't just quit or you will gain the weight back, just like my dad did when he took breaks. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 22, 2009)

I applaud you for your determination to get your weight in check. 

I heard Weight Watchers has worked because they believe in portion control, not how what you eat but how much. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_I am on the same boat as you...I need a support system too cuz its so hard when ur alone and have to do it buy ur self...I heard weight watches works really good....how do u like it so far_

 
Girl, I'll be your support system, I mean I may only be someone online but if you need someone to talk to you can text me or whatever, i'm down! lol.

I did weight watchers before and it was good, you just have to stay dedicated or it's pointless.  I'm also finding that if I write on my calendar what days i go to the gym and what I do while i'm there, it helps. I also highlight it cause everything is better seen bold! lol On my weigh in days I'm gonna write my weight in that slot too in a highlighter so that I can see it and stay dedicated.... I'm so cheezy =] lol

See, I'm a DORK! But idc cause I have to do something, I'm not happy this way.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Good for you for wanting to be healthier and happier! Weight Watchers worked really well for my dad, he has been on it for awhile and lost at least 50 lbs. It is a lifestyle change though, you can't just quit or you will gain the weight back, just like my dad did when he took breaks. Good luck and keep us posted!_

 
Yea I can't take breaks! lol I'm really doing well at the gym i'm just scared about when I go on my vacation, I'm gonna have to run at my grandmas lol.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 22, 2009)

Good for you!  I am on a roller coaster ride of weight loss and gain!  I did WW years ago and lost a lot of weight.  Unfortunately I have put it and more back on.  I am planning to start again with daily workouts and joining WW this week!

Maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## chynegal (Jun 22, 2009)

I need to do that calander thing that's smart..... I have a gym membership but I haven't been going cuz I have had the flu......... I work for old navy and I think that they actually pay for weight watchers after u have completed a program which I need to look into.....what I think kiss me is soda I got a weakness for soda


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_I need to do that calander thing that's smart..... I have a gym membership but I haven't been going cuz I have had the flu......... I work for old navy and I think that they actually pay for weight watchers after u have completed a program which I need to look into.....what I think kiss me is soda I got a weakness for soda_

 
I cut soda out completely about 9 months ago, it was the best thing I've ever done. I did it because I had 3 cavities but then after I quit, I started feeling SO much better. I've had it 2x since I quit and both times it made me violently sick (I also have ibs, and that's what caused it) so I'm pretty much a lifer lol no soda for life! Just try to cut back, how many do you drink a day? My brother and Sister in law can drink a 12 pack of pepsi a day. LOL.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Good for you! I am on a roller coaster ride of weight loss and gain! I did WW years ago and lost a lot of weight. Unfortunately I have put it and more back on. I am planning to start again with daily workouts and joining WW this week!

Maybe we can help each other out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes we can def help each other out! Even just posting in a thread like this to say our progress or fall backs!


----------



## chynegal (Jun 22, 2009)

When I work I drink maybe 2 for the day and when I'm not working I really don't drink it but I drink juice


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_When I work I drink maybe 2 for the day and when I'm not working I really don't drink it but I drink juice_

 
Juice is just as bad for you as soda. Look at the facts on the side, it's the same sugar and carbs and stuff.  I try and drink water all day and if I don't want that with dinner, I'll do a small cup of juice (like 3 oz, i'm so crazy) or milk (yuck)


----------



## franimal (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish you the best in you endeavors!
I am also on a diet/trying to be healthy. I am using Spark People because it really helps me count calories and record my exercise, plus it has a lot of motivational articles. I really am trying to stop drinking and to work out a few times a week. The other day I walked to the store which is probably a 20 minute walk, but I feel like the littlest things add up and contribute to being healthier overall.
Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## CosmePro (Jun 23, 2009)

I want in!  I've subscribed to the thread with instant email alerts...I want to be serious about this, I'm sick of this weight being such a part of my life.  I'm tired of being tired and thinking about FOOD all the time.  I would be proud to be on your support team and would love the benefit for myself as well!  Let's get goin!!

Jen


----------



## chynegal (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of milk my self either..if I have ice cold water with me everywhere I go ill drink it  cuz it prevents me from drinking the soda or juice. If I drink tap waterr I have to have it full of ice. I think my problem besides the soda and juice is my eating.....I don't eat 3 meals a day I eat maybe 1 or 2 and since I used to work at nite my dinner used to be when I got home from work which was like 11 or 12


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a tip but if you can't drink milk add a tiny bit of vanilla. I hate milk too but I need low fat calcium so that's what I do.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I wish you the best in you endeavors!
I am also on a diet/trying to be healthy. I am using Spark People because it really helps me count calories and record my exercise, plus it has a lot of motivational articles. I really am trying to stop drinking and to work out a few times a week. The other day I walked to the store which is probably a 20 minute walk, but I feel like the littlest things add up and contribute to being healthier overall.
Good luck! Keep us updated!_

 
My mom really enjoys spark people, she's mentioned it to me a few times, I've never checked it out but I might, good luck!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_I want in!  I've subscribed to the thread with instant email alerts...I want to be serious about this, I'm sick of this weight being such a part of my life.  I'm tired of being tired and thinking about FOOD all the time.  I would be proud to be on your support team and would love the benefit for myself as well!  Let's get goin!!

Jen_

 
Awesome!! I'm sick of weight being such a big deal to my cousins, like they're all size 0 and constantly criticize me and I'm over it! 

What are you doing to lose?! I want more ideas.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_I'm not a big fan of milk my self either..if I have ice cold water with me everywhere I go ill drink it  cuz it prevents me from drinking the soda or juice. If I drink tap waterr I have to have it full of ice. I think my problem besides the soda and juice is my eating.....I don't eat 3 meals a day I eat maybe 1 or 2 and since I used to work at nite my dinner used to be when I got home from work which was like 11 or 12_

 
I used to get off work at 11pm and I'd head straight to the drive thru! that's exactly when I gained all my weight!! It's like the worst thing possible to do =[ Maybe instead of doing dinner have a piece of fruit or something so you don't eat a full meal? 

My mom said that Oprah won't eat after 7pm, which is impossible for me since I don't get off til 7:30 at night 3 days a week, but it would probably help =[


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 24, 2009)

Hehe, I love your attitude... "Game on!" at the doctor's office.

How's it going?

I would love to lose like 25 lbs... but it seems I keep making excuses to start... I'm always "busy". Funny how I can find time for other things... hmmm. I would like to join you in your challenge!


----------

